# Canon t3I Timelapse



## iamchilln (May 31, 2013)

I have Magic Lantern in my t3i, I'd like try and do some time lapse videos. What would be a beginners setting to start off and explore with time lapse shots? Ill be doing mostly sunsets/beach waves for now. What's a good aperture, exposure and shutter speed to use? I want something that will look smooth and not grainy.


----------

